#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Girls in Laos

## jonboy

Hi All,
Me and a couple of pals are shooting over to vientiane on a visa run,first time any of us have been to laos. Whats the girly scene like i've heard its quite but it is available. Where are the bars? Are there any massage/brothel joints hidden anywhere.
Thanks for your help :sexy:

----------


## chinthee

Lao girls are mostly conservative, and not the same as Thai Isaan girls.  Forget it.

----------


## Thai Pom

Take your own...

----------


## Reaper

> Lao girls are mostly conservative, and not the same as Thai Isaan girls.  Forget it.


 :rofl:

----------


## buriramboy

Over 2 years since i went there, there are discos, Marina, Novatel, Future just to name a few, and they all have girls looking for a good time.

There are some good beer bars as well, Korb Chai Der is the most popular with the tourist and locals.

Bor Pen Yang Is on the roof and over looking the river which has a great ambience as the sun goes down.

There are countless resturants and cafe's in the town.

----------


## El Gibbon

errrrrmmmmmmmmm   even MtD took his own if that tells you anyting.

E. G.

----------


## Reaper

There are loads of places but it is not in your face like Thailand. Clearly Buriram Boy has been around the block!

----------


## Butterfly

a lot of funny places, but you have to go through backdoors etc... not clean and very dodgy, bring your own BG

----------


## Spin

> Lao girls are mostly conservative, and not the same as Thai Isaan girls


This may come as a shock to you, but let me tell you that not all Isaan girls will let sweaty smelly old men like yourself maul them for a few dollars. 
The ones that you meet might but thats more of a reflection of the location where you choose to live and mix with than anything else.

----------


## Bluecat

> a lot of funny places, but you have to go through backdoors


Well, maybe the OP is not interested... :rofl:

----------


## Carnwadrick

^^ I fully agree with you on that Spin

----------


## stroller

> This may come as a shock to you, but let me tell you that not all Isaan girls will let sweaty smelly old men like yourself maul them for a few dollars.


There are some who do a great bj for generous friendly guys they meet on the net, I heard.

----------


## Reaper

> a lot of funny places, but you have to go through backdoors etc... not clean and very dodgy, bring your own BG


 :rofl:  Are you sure you crossed the border? There are clubs to go too all over Laos. The women in them actually look better than the Thai woman you find in bars of Thailand.

----------


## Spin

> There are some who do a great bj for generous friendly guys they meet on the net, I heard.


You got any numbers? :Smile: 

e-mail addys?

Hang on a minute, I'm not friendly or generous, guess I'll have to pretend for a while :bunny3:

----------


## deathstardan

When I went last year I had no probs... If you can speak half-decent Thai you'e laughing.

I hooked up at the first bar and I genuinely wasn't looking!

----------


## Agent_Smith

> This may come as a shock to you, but let me tell you that not all Isaan girls will let sweaty smelly old men like yourself maul them for a few dollars.


Offer Baht and it's a different story...

----------


## benbaaa

I offer this from the Australian Embassy website without comment:




> *Sexual relationships* between foreigners and Lao citizens who are not legally married are not permitted under Lao law.


Linky: Marriage and Relationships - Australian Embassy

----------


## Agent_Smith

So if the girl's already married it's ok?

----------


## qwerty

I took my own (Mrs Qwerty) so I didn't sample the local talent, but we did go to some disco with some Thai guys and a Lao Government type we met.  It was in a hotel (maybe the Novatel) and there were some very good looking girls there.  There was a separate, well lit, room near the entrance where you could check out your girl.  I understand that they paid about 2000baht for long time.

----------


## Reaper

> So if the girl's already married it's ok?


Correct!  :rofl:

----------

